# I Iz........



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

*i iz thinking something you wanted?*








*i iz pizzed off!*








*i iz not seeing much*








*i iz zombie?*








*i iz wanting more ganja pleeze*








*i iz in wrong place?*








*i iz alien?*









what "IZ" your dog/s thinking?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, wow, those were just too cute! are they all yours? I love the Sharpei


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks.lol 

The Sharpei is a friend of mines but is fully grown now and less wrinkly.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, gotcha. Still cute, regardless.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmm maybe Bless thinks she iz in the right place!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Butch says...
Yu be talkin to da back!









Roxxy says...
Dis iz my popcorn!









Mortimer says.
Not a word about the pink tag...dat wuz my mom's ideer!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I Iz very cozy...










I Iz havin kittay hart attak 










I Iz not a happy camper










I Iz comfortable in my masculinity...see?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I IZ tired of sharing the fire with my kitty










I IZ hating my bath










I IZ devil dog!










I IZ really sweet stuffy snuggler


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I iz comin' on too strong with da jokes.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Alpha the back shot is cracking me up!! butch is like "leave me the F alone"

K,good to see the kitties and their eyes all healed up ,ella and charlie looking good (love that pic of ella)

MMM,bath shot pic is priceless! 'hurry the hell up!!"

Entwine LMAO,that is hilarious!!! both dogs are cracking me up,the Dachshund looks like he is gona start laughing too.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> *i iz thinking something you wanted?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aslan does NOT look impressed to be woken, was he by chance partaking of some of that ganga with Blake?
Bless darling, love the boot lip!
Blake you are CUT OFF lol
So much is wrong here


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! K your killing me! reading that and looking at the 1st pic is too funny,Aslan cracks me up without even moving!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> *i iz in wrong place?*


OMG, that's hilarious


----------



## LucysMommy (Feb 9, 2010)

this is a great thread lol


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

To funny Poochman!! What up with my boy Blake in the nu_ shot?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Too Cute!


I iz not want to wear da clothes!










and since we're doing kitties...

I iz gardin the reesorcez


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

I iz not happy with mah new pedi-cure









I iz not wantin to be dizturbed with mah friend fuzzy bear









I iz lettin it all hang out









I iz havin crazy eyes









I iz afraid of heights, but kitteh iz not


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

We IZ sleeping in pizza bag. 








I IZ bringing u da sock








WEZ throwed up and momma brought out the scary machine








I Iz a kitteh!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww your boxer is so cute! I love brindles.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

We Iz sleeping in da pizza bag








I Iz innocent








I iz a wet rat... really


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Aww your boxer is so cute! I love brindles.


Thanks, that's my "niece", Nikki. We watch her for a few weeks every year when my sis goes out of town. That's when I get the really strange looks: 2 weiners, a heeler mix, and the big boxer.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I Iz meltingggggg


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: I Iz...*

...a alligator...









...tryin to get me sum shuteye...









...very happy...









very happy









...very pretty...









WE iz ignoring you...









...wanting to play wiz you...









...reading the newzpaper


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I iz a froot loop when I sleepz on momma's lap 










I Iz SOOOoooo sick of that camera










I Iz soooo bad 










I Iz gonna kill dat rat when no one's lookin










Sorry for some of the quality... cell pics...


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

I iz gonna get ya









I iz not ment for cone o' shame









I iz pretzel, no?









I iz inocent! I swearz









I iz busted!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Pepper said:


> I Iz meltingggggg


I love that picture! Uallis can definitely sympathize with that.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Funny thread!

I iz allergic to the country!









I iz gonna run mom over!









I iz swimming in the water bowl!









I iz NOT eating mom's stuffed wolf!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We iz sirsty puppeez!









I iz spoyuld rottin!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

From when Giz was a baby...

I iz great hunter...









And Loki (who is waiting at the bridge)

I iz tired...









And both..

We iz watching u...


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

I iz not giving up this bone!








I iz not amused!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG, the picture of Blake on Aslan's manly parts is hysterical. We should have another photo contest here for fun.. that would win hands down..


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Not I iz but...


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

I love this thread so i had to join in on the fun.

I iz Chilling on my daddy's shoulder.








I iz riding piggy back style in daddy's hoody.








I iz Queen here.








I iz sucking my thumb.








I iz playing with a big stick.


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

I iz wanting tummy rubs plz!








I iz making paw prints.








I iz laying on mommy's chest.








I iz in my winter coat.








I Iz trying to eats this hoof.








I Iz cruising in da car with my seat belts on.








I iz doing what you can't.








I iz not pleased with this...








I iz happy.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics everyone,keep em coming.
MM its defo time someone started a new competition going.



Mother Gaia said:


> I iz laying on mommy's chest.




Mother galia great pics,the above cracked me up! that looks a comfy place for the little guy to lay.


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr Pooch said:


> Great pics everyone,keep em coming.
> MM its defo time someone started a new competition going.
> 
> 
> ...


She is a funny little girl she loves to lay on chest, backs, and shoulders. she acts like she is a little mountain goat with Velcro feet XD i don't know how she can stay on places that she does. she is amazing.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

She is lovely.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I iz shark










I iz not amused










Iz taking the seester for the walks.










I iz not looking










I iz love the seester.... I iz hates the seester.










I iz not eat your soup, I promise.










Mom, I iz not seeing teh playstation.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I iz afraid of box.










I iz not sure wtf she is.










Iz a hat.










Iz play ball... sort of.










I iz mind reader, loooook into my eyes...










I haz the minions. I loves the minions.










I iz make an oops.










Iz filling big shoes.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

..........


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I iz not sure wtf she is.


Ok this made me laugh out loud!! too funny.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I iz a prairie dog...









I iz gonna get it...no I iz gonna have it









I iz king of da stump...in da snow









I iz Wonder Woman!









I iz very comfy...really I iz!









I iz gonna get my brudder


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

These are some real old ones (excuse the quality)....

I iz a sleepy puppy in my box. (8 weeks old)









I iz no longer fitting in my box! (5 months old)









Please forgive the next one for being out of place on a dog forum, but this was a stray kitten we named Mike and a mouse I caught running across the kitchen and named Henry. Found this pic looking at pics of my old dogs.

I iz going to get this mouse!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I iz done herding the cows down to the barn! Iz it okay if I come in the house?










I iz too short to see out the window!










Hold still! I iz cleaning your teeth!










You hold still! I iz cleaning your a$$!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Flash, these are priceless...not sure which one I like better!


----------



## Misty2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

I Iz want it...









I Iz gotted it..









I Iz cold... lets go home.










I Iz watching you.... I Iz watching you too!










I Iz happy camper. RIP Duke. We miss you.










I Iz Da King!










I Iz hot.










I Iz vampire dog.










I Iz confused.










I Iz berried.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Misty2010 said:


> I Iz watching you.... I Iz watching you too!


I love this one!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I Iz ignoring you...









I Iz cute boy...









I Iz not liking my new cutz...









I Iz too close?









I Iz with my friend...









I is keeping this toy...









I Iz on MY couch....


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I iz gettin wasted









I iz eyeballin youz.. RIP Judo kitty









I iz demon ferret









I iz angel ferret









I iz being abused! HALP!!









I iz home now









I iz disgusted!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I Iz very upset in these jammies...









I Iz very VERY upset now!









I Iz protecting my ball!









I Iz sleepy...


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I iz kween of Sun!








I iz gonna pretend nuthin iz happening








I iz not believing this **** anymore








I iz not ready for this world


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I iz kyoot, no? :3









I has no idea what's coming!









FML...


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I haz haytz 4 u.









I iz wantz 2 cum outs nao...









I iz in mis-strs litting...


----------

